# American interviewing for a teaching position in Dubai and questions



## cali76 (May 13, 2010)

Has anyone heard of Al Ittihad Jumeirah Private school in Dubai? I registered with a company Dynamic Personal out of South Africa. The School set up an interview with me yesterday, at 10:30 PM my time, but did not call till 1:00am when I was asleep. I tried to google search the school and only found limited information. Trying to find if it would be a good school to allow my son to attend, who is a 2nd grader. 

Next question, how is the living in Dubai. My mother lives in Saudi and there are compounds, but my research says that Dubai has a more traditional housing market or Expat's.... Can women drive, and is that a common practice or is it easier to just ride the taxi's. 

Any suggestion, or help securing a teaching position would be great!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The 'Schools in Dubai' thread at the top will give you links to websites with information about all schools in Dubai. Please also read the thread about 'information everyone should read before posting' to answer many other questions.

The UAE is not like KSA. Women may drive and do not cover cover. Whilst people may refer to compinds in the UAE, these are nothing like the ones in KSA. Here it's just a term for a small, usually gated, community with shared facility. Most people live in apartments or villas.

-


----------



## cali76 (May 13, 2010)

Thank You! I still have not been able to find a website for the school, but will wait until my additional interview on Sunday. I have read the Information everyone should know and thank you for giving that information!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Al Ittihad

Al-Ittihad Private School Jumeira AIPS | Facebook

Al Ittihad Private School Jumeirah

http://www.khda.gov.ae/DISB/AttachmentDownload.aspx?DOC_ID=I045+/2w4Gc=

Try those...


----------



## cali76 (May 13, 2010)

Andy

Thanks for all the research!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well you know, that's why i'm here, to help those less fortunate people out!....


----------



## cali76 (May 13, 2010)

Less Fortunate huh! Gosh Thanks.... Well since I got the position, maybe someday I will be fortunate!


----------

